# Guys anyone of you experiencing being an Intuitive?



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Guys.. I've recently experienced being an NF again.. I'm not against with NF types but, i think it's my shadow function. I don't know...

It makes me Overanalyze things, overthink.. Give a fuck about what other people think of me.. It's depressing.. 

Until i hit myself..

I was like looking at myself in the mirror, my Intuition is on.. Then i suddenly activated my Se for a second then i hit myself hard in the face.. 

I told myself. Hey wake up! Everything you think is not real. It's okay to be horny! And never take life seriously!! 

Then i became happy again.. 

Is there anyone who can relate to this??!!


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Back when I was a little girl, we raised chickens in a coop. Those birds usually laid about nine to twelve eggs in a week. Whenever my siblings went inside, we'd collect all the feathers and stuffed them into pillows. I once caught a golden feather floating around in the air, but my brother got jealous and stole it. The biggest chicken we had was named Nancy. She weighed about 45 lbs and laid only turquoise colored eggs. People don't buy eggs from farmhouses anymore. Everybody goes to the supermarket for their dairy. The biggest mistake city folk make is thinking eggs come from bunnies. Eggs were always considered dairy until the early 70s, but thats because Nixon was an egghead. Chicken breast isn't the strongest source of protein available, but it is one of the lighter weigh meats. I never count calories because they always mount to zero at the end of day. The last time I kissed my parents in the cheek was in the fifth grade. People don't like to talk about things from their childhood because most them can't remember it. You remind me of a older me if I were younger and talking to myself back then. Did you know that the distance of the moon from earth is long enough to hold all the other planets in our solar system?


----------



## OutsideLookingIn391 (Mar 10, 2017)

I wasn't aware that you could turn it on or off. Doesn't make sense to me. Maybe more testing?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

stalkseveryone said:


> back when i was a little girl, we raised chickens in a coop. Those birds usually laid about nine to twelve eggs in a week. Whenever my siblings went inside, we'd collect all the feathers and stuffed them into pillows. I once caught a golden feather floating around in the air, but my brother got jealous and stole it. The biggest chicken we had was named nancy. She weighed about 45 lbs and laid only turquoise colored eggs. People don't buy eggs from farmhouses anymore. Everybody goes to the supermarket for their dairy. The biggest mistake city folk make is thinking eggs come from bunnies. Eggs were always considered dairy until the early 70s, but thats because nixon was an egghead. Chicken breast isn't the strongest source of protein available, but it is one of the lighter weigh meats. I never count calories because they always mount to zero at the end of day. The last time i kissed my parents in the cheek was in the fifth grade. People don't like to talk about things from their childhood because most them can't remember it. You remind me of a older me if i were younger and talking to myself back then. Did you know that the distance of the moon from earth is long enough to hold all the other planets in our solar system?


wtf...lol


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

outsidelookingin391 said:


> i wasn't aware that you could turn it on or off. Doesn't make sense to me. Maybe more testing?


yeahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> wtf...lol


When Jeffrey Beans and Randy Weaselwanker told me that, I dropped my jaw and the piece of chewing gum I had fell out. I was especially sad because I had been chewing it for three days straight; taking it out only to eat, brush my teeth, and go to bed. I dropped the gum in a cup of water so it wouldn't get hard while I slept. Back then, you couldn't blow bubbles with it and it didn't have any flavor. Come to think of it, I don't even know why I chewed it in the first place. I always saw uncle Chester chewing tabacco. He wasn't a pro baseball player but he fancied himself quite the pitcher. You always find him practicing his curve ball out by the tire swing in the middle of the sunflower fields. It smelled of cow manure out there, but we didn't have any cows. I tried to find where the smell came from but always got lost or distracted. I have a hard time focusing. The doctor says I'll never be able to teach, but that never stopped me from trying. I taught my younger brother how to tie his shoes and then later taught him to ride the bicycle. We had to share the bicycle so I would usually get up early in the morning so I could take the free ride. Before the laws were in place, we could take the bicycle to school and back. You can't do that anymore unless you have an adult with you. Most people are considered adults until they reach their late twenties and early thirties, but back then you could pass for a man if had a car. With a car you go anywhere and almost do anything. I'm tired now


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

StalksEveryone said:


> When Jeffrey Beans and Randy Weaselwanker told me that, I dropped my jaw and the piece of chewing gum I had fell out. I was especially sad because I had been chewing it for three days straight; taking it out only to eat, brush my teeth, and go to bed. I dropped the gum in a cup of water so it wouldn't get hard while I slept. Back then, you couldn't blow bubbles with it and it didn't have any flavor. Come to think of it, I don't even know why I chewed it in the first place. I always saw uncle Chester chewing tabacco. He wasn't a pro baseball player but he fancied himself quite the pitcher. You always find him practicing his curve ball out by the tire swing in the middle of the sunflower fields. It smelled of cow manure out there, but we didn't have any cows. I tried to find where the smell came from but always got lost or distracted. I have a hard time focusing. The doctor says I'll never be able to teach, but that never stopped me from trying. I taught my younger brother how to tie his shoes and then later taught him to ride the bicycle. We had to share the bicycle so I would usually get up early in the morning so I could take the free ride. Before the laws were in place, we could take the bicycle to school and back. You can't do that anymore unless you have an adult with you. Most people are considered adults until they reach their late twenties and early thirties, but back then you could pass for a man if had a car. With a car you go anywhere and almost do anything. I'm tired now


Lol you're funny u know. Is that Intuition? I also can do stuffs like that! I'm good at story telling. XD


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm honestly not sure if it is N. I never quite understood all the rules of each letter or how they work when there's a P or a J. I just activate and run with it.

I could only get away with this through messages though. Not fast enough in person. Not yet.


----------

